# how do i socialize my rat *emergency*



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

okay, this is probably a dumb question but scout seems unsocial. i mean, she loves me and all that but she doesn't like to be played with. i am allergic to rat scratches so whenever i try to pet her, she scratches me purpously scratches me. when i open the cage door she runs away and starts shaking and hides. she is scared of me but she loves me and i know it. does anyone have any suggestions on how i can socialize scout? thanks.


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Not so sure about the purposely scratching you, but you might check out topics on forced socialization here for how to get her to be more social.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

maybe not purpousely scratching but then howcome i bleed when her claws touch my skin? i then form scabs which turn into scars. but really, its not scouts fault. i am holding her correctly, its just that she is so scared, poor thing.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Try sitting in front of her cage door and try to get her to lick yogurt from your finger tips. Once does that talk in soft, happy, encouraging tones and try moving the yogurt down your finger so it eventually gets to your palm. This way she learns that you and your hand are ok and won't hurt you. *Note* This takes time, I got my girls almost two weeks ago and it took me nine days to my little Mouse to crawl onto my arm. Good luck


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks rattieluver, i am definatly going to try that


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

rattusnorvegicus said:


> maybe not purpousely scratching but then howcome i bleed when her claws touch my skin? i then form scabs which turn into scars. but really, its not scouts fault. i am holding her correctly, its just that she is so scared, poor thing.


I meant that I don't think she is scratching you with the intent to hurt you, but to get away from you--using her claws to get a purchase on your skin so she can get out of your grasp.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

ok thanks for telling me this Katherose, i am glad you did or else id be thinking my rat doesn't like me. i will keep you guys updated. rattielover, i tried the yogurt trick and she backed up and scrunched her back and all her fur stood up. i will try this again and again until she is not afraid anymore. :sad: thanks so much for trying to help me. one other thing ive noticed is she is very lonely. i try to play with her but of corse, she a frightened. i love your brain-storming ideas though .


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

It's also possible that, since your other rat just died (just read this in another thread), she's incredibly lonely and possibly depressed. I would suggest getting another friend for her as soon as you are comfortable with it. She'll have to be without a friend for a while because of quarantine, but sooner rather than later would probably help with the socializing too.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Katherose said:


> It's also possible that, since your other rat just died (just read this in another thread), she's incredibly lonely and possibly depressed. I would suggest getting another friend for her as soon as you are comfortable with it. She'll have to be without a friend for a while because of quarantine, but sooner rather than later would probably help with the socializing too.


i am not old enough to make my own desicions, :roll: and my mom said i am not getting a second rat until its two years after this one dies. :x gah she doesn't know a thing about rats. she says she doesn't have time for rats and she never will. i had to beg her to let me geet this rat for three years. _three_ years of begging, can you beleive that? boogie died three years ago 'almost.' thanks for your suggestion. i keep you guys updated and thanks for the luck :wink: .


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

try putting the yogurt or babyfood on a spoon, she'll have to get close to you but not touch you so she might be more keen on the treat


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

she won't take it because she is so scared. i tried all of your ideas and thanks a million but she won't take anything from me _or_ the spoon. she is scared of everything and she pees and poops all over her cage. nice ideas though .


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Another food suggestion, small amount of cottage cheese. and if you want to try this--- Put on a hooded sweatshirt (wear a turtle neck since your skins sensitive), and than try letting her hang out in there while you read, surf the web, or watch a show. It will be a bit messy at first since she nervously pees and poos, but this worked wonders with one of my rats who was a bit timid at first. Of course if she really seems agitated by trying this, take it slow.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

whoah berks, it actually WORKED. thanks a bizzion and now she wants to play with me all the time. in fact, she is sitting in my lap right now. 

i could try putting her on the keyboard and see what she can type
*puts scout on keyboard:*

d3duux333kytvmmhxkuee4iote,gfyk

thanks to you she is used to me now. she will take food from my hands whenever i offersome to her. surprisingly she is not scared of me anymore. thanks again and i obviously learned something new today: she loves cottage cheese. thanks again and again+so on. thank you.


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow. That's a huge switch in half an hour. Congrats. I'm glad you found something that works for you and Scout.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm glad it's worked out for you and Scout in the end!

What I did to get my girlies tame was to put treats on my arm and as they got more confident with me (such as putting their feet on my hand etc.) I'd slowly move the treat further and further up my arm or wave the treat infront of thier noses then again move the treat further away.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a really shy rat, too, so I tried the yogurt on my finger trick--not really believing that it would make a big difference, but couldn't hurt to try. Well, what do you know. On my second day of doing this, she actually sat on my hand, then played with me and my other rat (who's the opposite of shy) on the floor. She even climbed on my shoulder and let me skritch her a bit! It's really unbelievable. All of a sudden we had two rats and not just one (and the other one hiding). 

Oh, I haven't tried the cottage cheese yet, but she really loved peanut butter.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

she just finished licking off some cream cheese from my finger left over from dinner as desert. i think you should try that for a treat too. the only problem is it is very fattening, but i guess i little every once in a while as a small treat would be ok. she is very used to me now and i am sure glad you guys are givin' me these great ideas . i will try peanut butter tommorow night. every night after dinner she gets a treat, and sometimes in the morning she gets some of my oatmeal and scrambled eggs. she always wishes it were night time i bet. at night before i have my dinner, i give my rattie some sping mix lettuse, some corn, spinach, ceralry in little peices because its hard to chew, broccili, apples and pears, a banana cut up, and some chicken. no lie, i am serious. her regular food diet is the forti-diet pellets and sunflower seeds. she is a spoiled rat, that's for sure :lol:.


----------

